# Anybody Familiar with Basak Mandaue in Cebu?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will be staying in he Dona Jacinta Village near Fatima Church there in Mandaue City.

I feel it is a great spot as it is still within 10-15 minutes of airport and Malls.

Anybody Familiar or got experiences there?


----------

